# Vert Beansly Style



## Beansly (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's my little stadium setup to veg the next round of plants. There's two OG crosses in there with them, in their last 1- 1 1/2 weeks of flower. I changed the bulb to MH for the vegging plants but also for resin production in the 'OG's'. Only a 400w light so I only have two teirs, but so far things are running smooth. I'm running 4 separate phenos of SSH, an bag seed OG cross S1, Pre-98 Bubba Kush and Plushberry S1's, AK48 S1's, a purple Hindu Kush and Nevil's Haze. Right now they're organized by hight but will eventually be organized by nutrient requirement.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

looking nice m8 .. ill keep an eye out for this one


----------



## Stonetech (Feb 2, 2012)

Lookin good beansly! nice line up you got there! 

I'm also in my last week with 2 OGs from bag seed and I also switched out the hps a couple days ago. How long have yours been in flower? Are you flushing now?


----------



## mrboots (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice looking set up there. That looks like a way to really maximize that 400 watt light.

I have a somewhat off topic question for you, do you have any problems with your water? do you filter it or modify the ph at all? or do you just water with regular tap water?


----------



## Beansly (Feb 2, 2012)

Stonetech said:


> Lookin good beansly! nice line up you got there!
> 
> I'm also in my last week with 2 OGs from bag seed and I also switched out the hps a couple days ago. How long have yours been in flower? Are you flushing now?


Thanks man 
They're clones. This friday will be 12 weeks. I started flushing last week. I was told it was 'True OG' but I haven't seen an OG with buds this big. I have a feeling it might not be OG but idk. I saw a True OG grow on Youtube and the buds were bigger than a regular OG so idk. It doesn't smell or taste very strong, but the high is pretty good.




mrboots said:


> Nice looking set up there. That looks like a way to really maximize that 400 watt light.
> 
> I have a somewhat off topic question for you, do you have any problems with your water? do you filter it or modify the ph at all? or do you just water with regular tap water?


Thanks dude. To me, part of the fun is trying to make the sut up as efficient as possible, and I really like vert for light efficiency.
I water with pure tap water and don't modify the pH at all, but I grow organic with Earth juice nutrients and MG Organic Choice which is practically soilless medium made up of sawdust, wood chips and peat moss. The tiny amount of chicken poop they add makes it 'soil'. I add some more chicken litter in the form of composted pellets. I'ts called _ZOOM! _and you can get it Lowes. It has added calcium that the plants seem to love.





Tbh though, I'm gonna be switching back to using RO water as soon as I can. I just like having more control over what's going into my plants, but you can use tap water no problem as long as there's not an excessive amount of sulfur, chlorine or sodium.


----------



## Stonetech (Feb 2, 2012)

yeah mine are at 8.5 weeks and look like they good use a couple more. Problem is I spotted nanners on them this week so I'm choppin them early. I'm so done with bagseed!

Your og looks similar to mine but bigger. Could just be the pheno tho. Mine has very little smell as well until late flower then a very subtle lemon scent.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 2, 2012)

Stonetech said:


> yeah mine are at 8.5 weeks and look like they good use a couple more. Problem is I spotted nanners on them this week so I'm choppin them early. I'm so done with bagseed!
> 
> Your og looks similar to mine but bigger. Could just be the pheno tho. Mine has very little smell as well until late flower then a very subtle lemon scent.


Yeah I've pulled off about three nanners total off of it. It's just barely clouding up like a week ago so I didn't want to pull it. Plus I need to make money off this one and I don't want any complaints.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Thanks man
> They're clones. This friday will be 12 weeks. I started flushing last week. I was told it was 'True OG' but I haven't seen an OG with buds this big. I have a feeling it might not be OG but idk. I saw a True OG grow on Youtube and the buds were bigger than a regular OG so idk. It doesn't smell or taste very strong, but the high is pretty good.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that's impressive for a 400w. I too use EJ, and just with tap as well. And a soilless mix sunshine #4, but set up I ever had. Feeding is so easy, I never worry about ph.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 2, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Damn that's impressive for a 400w. I too use EJ, and just with tap as well. And a soilless mix sunshine #4, but set up I ever had. Feeding is so easy, I never worry about ph.


Thanks a lot man, I appreciate that.
You don't have to worry about ppm either 
I also use gen. hydroponics ancient forest tea for the beneficial bacteria.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 2, 2012)

nice 400 man, that seem to be the way to go now, i just need to bit the bullet and do it i guess, lmfao im subbd


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 2, 2012)

...nicely done! No shroud on purpose? (light) I wonder also what you're doing about your light cycle? Clones are all 12/12 from the start? In my 400 setup, I have to move the bloomer to grow the veggies over 18 hours. Pain in the arse, really.


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks sick man, you fit a few more plants than me around that 400, I can't wait to see the 2 shelves of clones fill out


----------



## Beansly (Feb 2, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...nicely done! No shroud on purpose? (light) I wonder also what you're doing about your light cycle? Clones are all 12/12 from the start? In my 400 setup, I have to move the bloomer to grow the veggies over 18 hours. Pain in the arse, really.


Yeah, man I like the bare bulb style cause you get the added bonus of the UV light for fuller trichomes. MY plants have been a lot frostier since I switched to bare bulb. With a proper vent system and an a/c, the room stays below 75 degrees f (in the winter).
The little plants in the stadium are from seed. I just transplanted them about 2-3 days ago. The big flowering mamas are from clone. I have to move them out of the room at 6:30 pm everyday when the light turns off for 20 minutes, and then turns back on for another 6 hours. IT is a bit of a PITA but I only did it because I only have to do it for about another week and a half. I'm getting another light soon, and that's when I'll partition the room with wood and panda film for veg and flower.



SFguy said:


> nice 400 man, that seem to be the way to go now, i just need to bit the bullet and do it i guess, lmfao im subbd


Yeah, HID's are the way to go. And I've seen a dude pull nearly a pound with one 400w and a 1 plant ScrOG so you can a nice harvest with a 400.



WaxxyNuggets said:


> Looks sick man, you fit a few more plants than me around that 400, I can't wait to see the 2 shelves of clones fill out


I had 3 shelves originally but the top was a little too far from the light for my liking. Ultimately I want to add another light and stack it on the one I got, then build shelves to the ceiling. About 4-5 shelves depending on the system I can afford to build. 

Right now I only have a 400w, a 4 bulb T5 and a 2 bulb T5, so I have to kinda move stuff around to make the best of them. I decided to go aheand and stick the next batch of seeds in with the HID directly under the bulb. Check it out.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 2, 2012)

...wow  Thanks for the reply man!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Thanks a lot man, I appreciate that.
> You don't have to worry about ppm either
> I also use gen. hydroponics ancient forest tea for the beneficial bacteria.


I use EJ catalyst, is that good enough? Its supposed to support the micro herd.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 2, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I use EJ catalyst, is that good enough? Its supposed to support the micro herd.


It's not good enough for me tbh. EJ Catalyst just doesn't have enough bacteria. Ancient forest has like 35,000 strains of bacteria and like 10,000 fungi strains. I've grown with and without bennies and the difference ridiculous. The plants are more vigorous and just generally healthier, plus you get the nice white roots that just explode. IT also makes the plant more resistant to heat and disease and mold. Ancient forest is only $10 bucks but I've gotten similar results from a $2 bag of composted steer manure aerated in water for a few days.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2012)

Beansly said:


> It's not good enough for me tbh. EJ Catalyst just doesn't have enough bacteria. Ancient forest has like 35,000 strains of bacteria and like 10,000 fungi strains. I've grown with and without bennies and the difference ridiculous. The plants are more vigorous and just generally healthier, plus you get the nice white roots that just explode. IT also makes the plant more resistant to heat and disease and mold. Ancient forest is only $10 bucks but I've gotten similar results from a $2 bag of composted steer manure aerated in water for a few days.


Interesting. My roots are already impressive to my chem using buddies, but I'll definitely give it a try. Can't hurt! All I use is grow bloom and catalyst, and my plants tend to look exactly like yours.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 3, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Interesting. My roots are already impressive to my chem using buddies, but I'll definitely give it a try. Can't hurt! All I use is grow bloom and catalyst, and my plants tend to look exactly like yours.


Id say stick to what works dude. I don't care what people tell me, I don't change anything until I get a second (or more) opinion and experiment with it myself.
But personally, if I'm using soil/soilless, I'll never grow without bennies again


----------



## Philosophist (Feb 3, 2012)

nice job BEans.... nice to see you back in teh saddle^^


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)

Props to you bro, real nice looking plants, frosty buds and babies.

Love what you'v done with the decor in there LOL, god bless the guy who invented milk crates, they are so handy, I put my air pumps on them and use them in the shop, I got to have 20 or 30 of them. I think I saw one on the moon? propping up the lunar lander with duct tape LOL


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 3, 2012)

hey beansly 
what size area is your grow space, and what is the average yield from the 400 watter m8 

peace


----------



## Beansly (Feb 4, 2012)

Philosophist said:


> nice job BEans.... nice to see you back in teh saddle^^


Hey Phlly, where the hell you been dude? I was never out of the saddle, I just got lazy and stopped posting updates. Plus I kinda messed up the last thread up. Thanks for checking out my new thread man.



woodsmaneh! said:


> Props to you bro, real nice looking plants, frosty buds and babies.
> 
> Love what you'v done with the decor in there LOL, god bless the guy who invented milk crates, they are so handy, I put my air pumps on them and use them in the shop, I got to have 20 or 30 of them. I think I saw one on the moon? propping up the lunar lander with duct tape LOL


Lmao I think you're right!
I love my milk crates. Getting them is a little dangerous if you get caught, but otherwise, grabbing them from the back of grocery stores is no problem 
The crates and stuff are the 'beansly style' part of the title. I have a habit of making due with things around the house. I like finding new ways to use things. My light is Jerry rigged if you didn't notice. I could afford the vert set up so I took an old hood, and took the rivets off the part where the bulb goes and took it off.





I used that to mount the light vertically and tied it with the twine you can get outside of Home Depot.






I'm not a rich man haha.



skunkd0c said:


> hey beansly
> what size area is your grow space, and what is the average yield from the 400 watter m8
> 
> peace


The room is like 8 x 10ft but the area around the light is a square, 3-1/2ft on all sides. But the way it's set up, the farthest plant is only 2ft away from the bulb and those are one the two in the corners. That still gives them 10,000 lumen of light. Still, most of the plants are in the 1 - 1 1/2ft
away from the bulb. If I had a 600w light, I'd feel comfortable adding another tier or two. MY yeild has been going up each harvest so I can't really give you a good answer, but last time I cracked 9 ounces. If I would've Scrogged all the plants last time it would've been closer to 12.

​
I planted 20ish Bubba S1's from a plant that had a tendency to hermie. I'm hoping I can get a pheno that doesn't so I can work with it and stabilize it. I don't know if the bubba I got is really Pre98 but it sure has a lot of bubba qualities and i like it. It produces dense, ping-pong balls of strong, trichome covered buds. It's has a pretty good yeild too, and it turns purple at flush. 





















I like using a seed bed rather than individual pots cause it seems to make bigger seedlings than a tiny pot. I made this one out of a bread delivery tray and two pieces of picket fence wood (1/2 x 6 in) lined with some spare painter plastic and a screen from an old screen door I had.











I wanted to show you the second half of my little operation.






The mother and clone section. It's in another closet of the house under separate 4 bulb and 2 bulb t5's. Under the 2 bulb are 2 plushberrys, the green and purple pheno. I want to try and re-veg it and try it again. 
















Under the 4 bulb are the True OG and Pre98 Bubba soon-to-be mothers. 











There's also some Purple Hindu clones that I made a small DWC setup for. I'm planning to switch entirely to hydroponics in the next few weeks, so I got a little jump on it. It''s just tap water, Fox Farm Grow Big and H&G Algen Extract. One is growing a lot faster than the others but they are the same (I'm told).


----------



## ohmy (Feb 4, 2012)

Cool set up... Keep it green


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 4, 2012)

Yea looks good Beansley. its always fascinating to see the grows where everything looks like it was planned out by an engineer and hundreds of dollars are used just making it all look clean, but it doesnt need to be done like that. My setup is pretty high powered but its still super ghetto looking lol. There's a gasline that runs right through the middle of the room, one of my plants is starting to touch it. As long as it works though really. 

I utilize the bread trays for flushing, you put the bread tray over a tote, and put your plant on the tray, now you can flush away. I also use the milk crates for a few different things. Problem is I only have 2 milk crates and I'm afraid to steal anymore since I don't drive, so I'd have to walk them home, and I could only carry 4 at a time. I'd be more than willing to actually purchase the milk crates lol but I don't know how to go about doing that. Everyone would just assume I stole them anyways though
Funny I actually bought an A&W rootbeer glass mug once and everyone just assumes I stole it... Ha! nope I paid 7$ for it, and it was worth every penny

Beansley what do you think about creating a sphere of chicken wire to surround the 400 bulb? Then you can bring the plants as close as possible and they will never be able to touch the bulb? I guess it could block like 2% of the light though. I'm actually doing that right now in my room with my 400, just wondering what you think of that idea. 
Thats a funny looking 400w btw, My MH looks the same size as my 1000w


----------



## Beansly (Feb 4, 2012)

Philosophist said:


> nice job BEans.... nice to see you back in teh saddle^^





woodsmaneh! said:


> Props to you bro, real nice looking plants, frosty buds and babies.
> 
> Love what you'v done with the decor in there LOL, god bless the guy who invented milk crates, they are so handy, I put my air pumps on them and use them in the shop, I got to have 20 or 30 of them. I think I saw one on the moon? propping up the lunar lander with duct tape LOL





Thedillestpickle said:


> Yea looks good Beansley. its always fascinating to see the grows where everything looks like it was planned out by an engineer and hundreds of dollars are used just making it all look clean, but it doesnt need to be done like that. My setup is pretty high powered but its still super ghetto looking lol. There's a gasline that runs right through the middle of the room, one of my plants is starting to touch it. As long as it works though really.
> 
> I utilize the bread trays for flushing, you put the bread tray over a tote, and put your plant on the tray, now you can flush away. I also use the milk crates for a few different things. Problem is I only have 2 milk crates and I'm afraid to steal anymore since I don't drive, so I'd have to walk them home, and I could only carry 4 at a time. I'd be more than willing to actually purchase the milk crates lol but I don't know how to go about doing that. Everyone would just assume I stole them anyways though
> Funny I actually bought an A&W rootbeer glass mug once and everyone just assumes I stole it... Ha! nope I paid 7$ for it, and it was worth every penny
> ...


I'm glad you like it dude, I'm very proud of my baby. I've seen grows where people put chicken wire around the bulb and I think that's a good idea. In fact I probably could've usesd used some chicken wire around the bulb cause I actually burned some buds from them getting too close. Not a lot, but it still hurts. It think as long as it doesn't get annoying or in the way, then it's cool. If you look, on of my plants that's flowering is vert scrogged. Check out the scrog net I made. It's connected at the top with a 'T' joint so when you stick the points into the dirt, it leans at an angle against the plant. 
If I do it like this again, I'm definitely scroging every plant instead of only half. It just looks like it yielded a lot more.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks like the perfect scrog screen beansley, 6 of those around a 400 ought to do really nice things. I'm a little confused though, do you have multiple grows happening? If your thinking of doing more scrogs like that what are you going to do with that many veg plants? You have more vegging plants than you can flower by the looks of it, unless your not scrogging and doing a vertical SOG? 

I think the MH during the last 2 weeks probaby adds a nice touch to the THC content of the trichs, I plan to switch out the HPS for a 10000kelvin MH during the last 2 weeks of flower just to spice things up a little


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 4, 2012)

dude i need those bad, heres what my vert is looking like this round

not very detialed in pic but its 6.6ft X 10.5ft with bulbs in a 8 x 11 pattern in middle suspended at different hieght

so far its working out well. what do you think?


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 4, 2012)

I like it! How many watts are the bulbs?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 4, 2012)

they are hortilux HPS 1k's


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks for the tour m8, all looking nice, 9-12 oz is a good yield  they are not commercial strains either, so that's a very nice yield from a 400w light 

im sure you will have no issues taking those plants through rejuvenation , its something i have done a fair bit
i normally leave a nice amount of bottom bud and a few leaves , pretty much like you have, 
they come back nicely, in a few weeks after the distorted regrowth has gone and you thin them out .. they go crazy and spit so many shoots out of the buds, i only keep the stronger regrowth lots of thinning out
you can take some cuts, and reflower it or whatever

i have seen others take it completely all the way back with little to nothing left on it other than a little stub and 2 or 3 buds, and they still come back 

peace m8


----------



## Beansly (Feb 4, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Looks like the perfect scrog screen beansley, 6 of those around a 400 ought to do really nice things. I'm a little confused though, do you have multiple grows happening? If your thinking of doing more scrogs like that what are you going to do with that many veg plants? You have more vegging plants than you can flower by the looks of it, unless your not scrogging and doing a vertical SOG?
> 
> I think the MH during the last 2 weeks probaby adds a nice touch to the THC content of the trichs, I plan to switch out the HPS for a 10000kelvin MH during the last 2 weeks of flower just to spice things up a little


I want to find a good pheno of each strain and the high numbers are gonna help me do that. I plan on culling any plant that shows any sign of genetic weakness. I'm also accounting for the ones that are gonna hermie on me right from the start considering they came from a hermie mother. I'm gonna throw out any that hermie again. After I make a little money on the two I have now, I'm gonna get another light so I can partition off the room and flower and veg at the same time.
For now, I'm gonna eventually take clones of all the plants vegging and germinating and put them in a Heath Robinson shoe-rack style vert hydro SOG system. I'm hoping to have around 100-120 plants around either two 6's (if I can afford it) or a 6 and a 4.

...that's the idea anyways...




Samwell Seed Well said:


> dude i need those bad, heres what my vert is looking like this round
> 
> not very detialed in pic but its 6.6ft X 10.5ft with bulbs in a 8 x 11 pattern in middle suspended at different hieght
> 
> so far its working out well. what do you think?


Dude that is sick. Me likee. I want something like someday. The scrog nets where pretty easy to make, if a little time consuming. Try to find someone with some leftover chickenwire, otherwise you can get a 50ft roll for $30.



skunkd0c said:


> thanks for the tour m8, all looking nice, 9-12 oz is a good yield they are not commercial strains either, so that's a very nice yield from a 400w light
> 
> im sure you will have no issues taking those plants through rejuvenation , its something i have done a fair bit
> i normally leave a nice amount of bottom bud and a few leaves , pretty much like you have,
> ...


Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 7, 2012)

wow, somebody's been a busy bee. 
looking good beans. some nice colours you got in there.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 7, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> wow, somebody's been a busy bee.
> looking good beans. some nice colours you got in there.


Thank you so much #^^#


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

looks awsome beans! thats a hella lot of plants for 1 400 watt? how come u decided on a 400 rather than 6 or 1k?? i mean thers a lot of plants in that coup int ther? 

sjo what is it then just hang the lite vert and circle your plants round the one bulb?

subbed


----------



## Beansly (Feb 8, 2012)

UKHG said:


> looks awsome beans! thats a hella lot of plants for 1 400 watt? how come u decided on a 400 rather than 6 or 1k?? i mean thers a lot of plants in that coup int ther?
> 
> sjo what is it then just hang the lite vert and circle your plants round the one bulb?
> 
> subbed


Yeah it IS quite a bit huh for one 400 huh? lol. 
And I still have the 30-40 more coming from the seeds that are germinating. I'm getting another light here soon and when I do, I'm gonna hang it vertically above the one I have now, and stack the plants on a modified shoe-rack vert system. It's gonna be sick dude. All made DIY by me. Stick around.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Yeah it IS quite a bit huh for one 400 huh? lol.
> And I still have the 30-40 more coming from the seeds that are germinating. I'm getting another light here soon and when I do, I'm gonna hang it vertically above the one I have now, and stack the plants on a modified shoe-rack vert system. It's gonna be sick dude. All made DIY by me. Stick around.


I would get both hps hanging each end of a peice of wood enough for a 3rd in the middle if needed THEN get a slow motor and hav that attached to a chain what goes to a upside down v to keep the bulbs level and have them SLOWLEY ROTATING AS NOT TO SWING THE BULBS  SIDE BY SIDE UR GUNNA LOOSE SOME LIGHT


----------



## employedmale (Feb 8, 2012)

Beansly,
How are you separating the flowering plants from the younger plants? Or have you just set them all in a 12/12 tent? The screen grow and the mature bagged plant look real close to harvest.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

employedmale said:


> Beansly,
> How are you separating the flowering plants from the younger plants? Or have you just set them all in a 12/12 tent? The screen grow and the mature bagged plant look real close to harvest.



TENT? lol looks like a chiken coop to me!

scrub my last plan ai just thought it will need slight adjustment
a motor on each bulb turning very slowley the opposite way to the main motor for the light  technicle but if u get it going be fukin awsome!
so 3 motors


----------



## employedmale (Feb 8, 2012)

UKHG said:


> TENT? lol looks like a chiken coop to me!


I used the term very loosely.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 9, 2012)

UKHG said:


> TENT? lol looks like a chiken coop to me!
> 
> scrub my last plan ai just thought it will need slight adjustment
> a motor on each bulb turning very slowley the opposite way to the main motor for the light  technicle but if u get it going be fukin awsome!
> so 3 motors


hahah what?

He's not planning to put two bulbs side by side.. hes going one over the other and having two rows of plants

Beans that sounds like a cool idea. Gunna be a bit of work putting together a hydro setup like Heath's, but sure as hell worth it. Remember it's hard to get inside the circle once it's built so you gotta leave some room underneath to stem inside for any trimming. 

Personally if I had the room which it looks like you do have I would go with a 1000w bulb or even two. reason being that you give yourself alot more room to move around inside the circle if you ever need to go in for trimming things up or any other reason. Plus with all that hard work going into making the hydro tubes and all that might as well make it payoff as much as possible

I think I kinda get what you were describing EKHG but man... that sounds fucking hard to do... Your thinking to orbit the 2 two bulbs around a central point, operated by a motor. then have a motor dircectly on each bulb to orient the bulbs so they always shine on the plants? Ok so that assumes you also have reflectors behind each light lol
AND it's going to be nearly impossible unless you work for NASA to figure out a way to spin all that crap and still provide the electricity to the bulbs? you can't just keep spinning wires around forever... so even if you could build what you just described it would stop working within 30 seconds as the power cords get all spun up hahaha


----------



## The cap (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking Awesome Sir Beanz....!!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 9, 2012)

Psycho!!! nice work man soo many different ways of growing hers! LOVE IT


----------

